# Adjustable Mill Stop.



## Arnak (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I hope this may be a useful addition to milling machines. :

I had to mill out a rectangle of steel to make a steam chest but I found that the backwards and forwards motion to cut the slots was tedious and difficult as with a flood of coolant it was not easy to see when the end of the slot had been reached at each end. 

I did count the turns of the handwheel but once over ran the end of the slot so I added a quick adjustable stop so that I was moving between two fixed stops which was much quicker and more accurate without all the careful dial watching.

The picture should be self explanatory, just move the cutter to the desired position then run the nuts up to stop position then tighten the lock nuts, then repeat for the other end of the slot.

Cheap and cheerful plus removable when not required.



Martin


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 4, 2011)

me like!


----------



## hobby (Jul 28, 2011)

That is a 'GOOD' idea.

EXCELLENT Thinking.


----------



## websterz (Jul 28, 2011)

That deserves a Karma point! :bow:


----------



## Arnak (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you gentlemen, that encourages me to try to think of some more useful ideas. ;D

Martin


----------



## Maryak (Jul 29, 2011)

And a karma from me. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Jul 30, 2011)

It already a very useful idea! I have a Van Norman mill which has always been toughted as a "toolmakers" mill, but damn if the thing has no fixed stops!....At least yours does now!

Taking time making things easier is never time wasted.

 :bow:

Dave


----------

